# All time favourite photo



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have thousands  of photos of my pair and lots that I like - but I have one particular photo of Molly which just makes me smile every time and which is my all time favourite. I don't think I have any one photo of Chance which does the same although I have plenty I like. 

So - do you have one all time favourite 

This is my favourite Molly shot - it was her first holiday with me in 2013


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely fun pic! She looks very happy indeed!

I have looked and looked and looked and I just don't have a favourite...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Lola*

Okay this is one of my favourites because, this was Lola's nap after her first time out in the entire garden. She was tiny so we had screened off the bigger area until we had a new fence up. She loved it! Was shattered, went to get her blanket and only made it half way... She just collapsed right there.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Nina*

My little puppy girl... No description needed


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Both*

Our first holiday as a family.. Lola is a year and a half here, and Nina was 3 ½ months


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic photos all of them Ruth  I especially love the beach photo 

You are probably right - it is probably because of what the photo represents rather than just the photo so this photo is more special because it is the first holiday


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's one of my favorites when Maggie was 5 months.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

sweet little Maggie - that is a lovely photo


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

This is ONE of my favourite Bailey pictures! Just melts my heart, she is just so cute.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Maggie and Bailey!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous Bailey 

And that has made me think of one of my favourite Chance photos - I think the first day at home


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooh, this is hard -will need time to look through, got a lot of favourites!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

emjon123 said:


> This is ONE of my favourite Bailey pictures! Just melts my heart, she is just so cute.


Too cute!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

All of them so incredibly adorable. I love this one of baby Rufus.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> Gorgeous Bailey
> 
> And that has made me think of one of my favourite Chance photos - I think the first day at home


Love a pink belly!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Those eyes are to die for.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh what a lovely thread and beautiful pictures!!

My favourite has to be this one - even though its a crappy phone pic.

It was taken on the day we brought Miss Lilly home. She was 14 weeks old and spent the whole 2 hour journey snuggled into me. 

Those 2 hours were life changing for me. I can remember it was very sunny and I was so concerned that it was too hot for Miss Lilly...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I will add my two soon....
I don't know if they are on this I pad - I'm off to check!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok - I have many, ( are we allowed 2??) ruby, the first one with ted the horse...
This is Ruby's very first meeting with ted the horse & she loves him,
He isn't always in our field next to the garden fence, so when he is she does enjoy ted kisses over the fence!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

A sleepy tired ruby wanting human bed time.....
Posing on the stairs


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My favourite Ralph pic, dressed in pirate attire.... 
(They get dressed in it every year - but I think Ralph looks gorgeous in this pic)


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Another lovely thread! Little Bailey is insanely cute in that garden chair  All the dogs are incredible.
I too am bound by the iPad......let's have a look....this was early days (see the little puppy rat tail!) one morning, she fell asleep chewing her toy and I remember creeping about not to disturb her


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And this is my Mum's favourite


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> And this is my Mum's favourite


Ha I always think of poppy like this..... She's the equivalent of a tomboy in the dog world - she's just missing a bit of chewed random carrion dangling from her chops!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Datun will probably be along later to oblige, I think he has a 'Poppy eating bits of dead stuff' folder in his My Pictures on the PC


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh my gosh all of these are so cute! Here is mine of Iggy. I think he is around 3 or 4 months here??? I have a little room I turned into a studio to take photos of stuff I sell on Ebay & Iggy used to always pop his little head up on the table when I would be taking photos. He's so nosy!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a cutie Iggy is.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Datun will probably be along later to oblige, I think he has a 'Poppy eating bits of dead stuff' folder in his My Pictures on the PC


As promised:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love everyone's fav picture or pictures of their lovely dogs - Iggy is super cute and Poppy is fabulous - she and Dot must have been separated at birth, they share so many characteristics! I think that one of your favourites of Poppy must be the pop up Popster 
And Ruth we need the one of Nina sitting in the scales  and any number more of lovely Lola 
I have found this almost impossible - many of my fav pics are of dog plus child...
But in the end I think my fav pics are as follows:
Inzi's nose  although I was torn by manic Inzi shouting on the beach or any number of Inzi with a chuckit clamped between her teeth!
Kiki looking cheeky having stolen Inzi's ball - she was so pleased with herself, but I equally could have had one with her love eyes or the one of her swimming.
Dot - so many mad pics of Dot - but this one I love - so often someone in the house, or garden, is saying 'Dot what have you got/done?' in this case she had been tearing grass out of the lawn in her open cast mining for worms efforts


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> As promised:


Haha - what Was that?? Pheasant?? Poppy has delusions of grandeur dining out on fine game!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Neecy said:


> Oh my gosh all of these are so cute! Here is mine of Iggy. I think he is around 3 or 4 months here??? I have a little room I turned into a studio to take photos of stuff I sell on Ebay & Iggy used to always pop his little head up on the table when I would be taking photos. He's so nosy!


Haha cute iggy!! He'd create a bidding war if he ended up on eBay, very cute
We don't see enough of him - more please! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great thread.... There's a few missing
Tilly?
Lady & cricket?
Miss Molly pocket??
Lexi & Beemer (in costume please!!) 
Jake willow & oz?
Fergus - although if you read this, please post the pic of him with his mummy and daddy!!
Arlo & savannah........
To name just a few. X


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Aimee Jane the day after I took her home.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Here you go Tracey! I had to get on my computer as my phone won't hold more than 1 years worth. Here they are at just past 4 months.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

This is of Zorro's second day at home.









Just love his monkey face!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha - what Was that?? Pheasant?? Poppy has delusions of grandeur dining out on fine game!!


It was a bit of pheasant. Hopefully a thing of the past since we discovered the ball thrower. She can't resist the pull of the tennis ball and drops whatever disgusting thing she is presently yumming up.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi all your photos are great, all three of your fluffies have such expressive Little faces! Look at Dot's 'I'm so sorry, I just couldn't help it.....I don't know what came over me' face 



Marzi said:


> I love everyone's fav picture or pictures of their lovely dogs - Iggy is super cute and Poppy is fabulous - she and Dot must have been separated at birth, they share so many characteristics! I think that one of your favourites of Poppy must be the pop up Popster


What this one?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

'Pop up Popster' makes me laugh so much. She is such an idiot.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I am loving all these photos  some gorgeous dogs and memories that go with them 

Has Pop up Popster considered trying out as a meerkat?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> I am loving all these photos  some gorgeous dogs and memories that go with them
> 
> Has Pop up Popster considered trying out as a meerkat?


A quick look at wikipedia shows a meerkat's diet to be not disgusting enough for Poppy - Just lizards and scorpions, birds and bugs. She wouldn't like that at all.


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

Such lovely photos everyone  here's my little treasure after about 279 attempts of getting a decent photo .


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Only 279? My usual ratio is about 1 to 700. He is such a cutie.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

My Fav pic of Noodle. Make my heart melt.


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Oct 28, 2014)

One of my favourite photos of Cooper. I can't believe how much he's grown in 3 months! Those toys now look so tiny!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Woo said:


> My Fav pic of Noodle. Make my heart melt.


Snoozy Noodle poo...I Have a similar one!


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

fairlie said:


> Only 279? My usual ratio is about 1 to 700. He is such a cutie.


I know they are so fast, this is our 4th puppy and the one I struggle most to photograph, poor hubby has an even poorer record than myself LOL.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Is there really just one? 




























But here is my favorite. This is yesterday at daycare (why the random tail is there). It's my favorite because despite me missing when they were little baby puppies, I love them more and love looking at their faces even more than ever. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love how you always get double with L&B.
That random tail is quite funny.
They are the cutest little pair of buttons peeping together when they were real little puppy's x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

My favorite of Carley . . . 3 days after her spay . .








Love this of Sami smiling!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Loads of fabulous pictures are great looking dogs and pups.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

what a great thread, and such gorgeous babies. I have one of Lady, I dont have a favorite yet of cricket.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is really hard, don't think I have an actual favourite as such but I do really like these


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How could you not like those! Cute wouldn't be in it!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow this is REALLY hard, but a GREAT thread idea! 

I have narrowed it right down....

I love how you can see all her different colours in this one


I love this too


There are others from when she was a puppy, but when I see that really dark chocolate pup, i feel like it doesn't capture 'my' Tilly as she is now. I could have chosen about 10 more though!

Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've been waiting for Tilley & Dudley
I love tilley with her intense stone stare....
Loving Dudley with his "I've got him" pose!! Xx


----------

